# My SSD drive has crashed after doing recent Win update, needs help for recovery,....



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

My computer is Dell 8930 i7, 32GB ram,. .. Desktop Tower,..
Win 10 Pro, XPS 8930, 250GB SSD,..Drive ,…made in RAID, 2yrs ago or so,..
.
Till Yesterday, for last 1+ year,… only SSD 250GB Kingston drive was in it , having only
with OS of Win 10 Pro on it ( all latest win updates ) and was working totally fine,…
.
Windows got a new update Optional category of ( just came yesterday )
[ 2022-02 Cumulative Update Preview for Windows 10 Version 20H2 for x64-based Systems (KB5010415) ]
Which crashed my computer, and after installing it, did not boot.
.
Now when starting,…..Below the circular white dell logo, a small circle of white dots rotating, for 2+ minutes,..
and finally gets,…. “ Dell support assist “ screen of
Hard drive error and HDD not detected kind of errors,…( pictures shown in link below of all errors, My Bias and my opened PC with – red light showing SSD drive in it )

Photos Link :



__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=150977003978655&id=100071990695042



OR

facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=150977003978655&id=100071990695042 <=== ( Copy-paste in a new url area to see each picture enlarged )
.

.


Tried rebooting many times, even tried start pressing shift+ power button, to get somehow recovery environment,…... no luck,…
.
Also tried hard to turn on and off, fast , 3+ times at Dell logo ,just to get,
recovery environment somehow ( so that latest update can be uninstalled and reverse ) , but no luck.
.
At Dell logo, pressing F12 and do Diagnostic test also brings the same screen of HDD not found kinda errors,..
.
Sometimes brings blue screen , and shows 0% progress, but does not complete 100 % ( pic below )
.
What else can be done, to uninstall the latest incompatible updates,..? ( above Win10’s optional update )
.
How the data files and imp folders can be covered from SSD in last stage,
if bringing the drive to normal working condition , is not possible? I need it back very badly,....
.
What has caused it? Is it HDD failure? Btw,….I was doing “scan hardware check “ in Dell support assist program, almost every 3+ days, and it never had found any hard drive component’s error ever,…
.
Please advise. Thx.

Link , to see all 20 pictures is given above.

============================================


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

If the Dell diagnostic is telling you there is a drive issue, then there is a drive issue.

The error states HDD not found. If you enter the BIOS is the drive still recognized?

Based strictly on what you've stated so far, I'd say there is a drive issue. Could be an actual failed drive, or something simple like a loose power or data cable. Especially if the drive is no longer recognized in the BIOS.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You have backups of your system, right?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

.
<< If you enter the BIOS is the drive still recognized? >> Saar, I am not sure what U try saying, but,…… as a secondary drive, it’s visible, also all folders and inside the damaged SSD, I can see its all inside, except the administered rights profile folder of “ymodi” – picture below.
.
<Especially if the drive is no longer recognized in the BIOS.> Sir , what u mean by this statement pl. elaborate. 
I have attached all BIOS pictures, if you copy-paste the link given in 1st post.
.
===========
.
“ I need to make my SSD drive working somehow. “- Main intent.
.
Sir, Backup was done about 1+ mos ago,. So still I wish the recovering of important data and folders from that damaged SSD drive.
.
I need lots of stuff on my desktop folders and download folders in defected SSD drive, back.
I need all bookmarks of Mozilla, Chrome and Bing browsers been recovered.
.
In the same PC, I have now put a 1TB magnetic HDD which had windows on it 2 yrs ago, that I found from my closet storage, and have activated all latest WIN updates and system( win 10 pro ) is working on that HDD, now,……
But , I need my 1 day ago failed SSD back in working condition.
.
The new 1TB Magnetic HDD drive, can see that SSD as drive D , as a secondary drive and I can see all folders too, but,… due to administered rights, it does not allow me to get access in the user profile folder.

.

Question:
Can I get my 1 day ago damaged SSD drive back, somehow?
.
Is repair install possible?
.
Can, taking IN and OUT of SSD drive, in picture there with red light in open CPU, be any help?
.
With the picture given below, how to recover data and files? Possible, to make the write protected administered drive profile folder of “ ymodi ” accessible, from damaged SSD drive ?
.
Below pictures: 
C: is working drive of new 1 TB Magnetic HDD
D: is that damaged SSD 250 GB drive, having in it my profile folder of "ymodi" write protected and not accessible.

.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Damaged D drive is shown , when same computer is operated by 1TB HDD Magnetic drive , with latest win 10 Pro on it,..


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Add Take Ownership to Context Menu in Windows 10


How to Add Take Ownership to Context Menu in Windows 10




www.tenforums.com


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Add Take Ownership to Context Menu in Windows 10
> 
> 
> How to Add Take Ownership to Context Menu in Windows 10
> ...


 Sir, Could not understand properly.. what and how many files to download,.. what to do afterwards,..etc

Is there any way, to do windows way, as shown in above picture of 'Advanced security Tab' - somebody had given me very rough idea,..?, please.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I tried to access damaged SSD drive D:, from, HDD drive C: on same computer, but due to administered rights, Can not access the user profile of "ymodi" from SSD drive,.. and while doing the windows way, as per pictures below ( Security setup - passing one by one file been allowed to access , at the end of two hours,.......) ,.. at the end, it says the SSD is write protected and could not access 'ymodi' profile from damaged SSD. Any other way or third party software can help ? Thx.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

With Take Ownership added to the right-click menu in Wndows, you then simply right-click on a folder and it will then go through everything in there and Take Ownership for you. (Do NOT do the root of your C:\ drive and leave C:\Windows alone and anything else you do not want to accidentally screw up).

Another idea is to temporarily boot the computer from a USB flash drive so it is running a different, small Operating System, like Zorin-OS, (Thanks for downloading Zorin OS 16 Core - Zorin OS) or any Linux distro. (Don't install it, just boot and run it from the USB flash drive). Now that Windows is not running on your computer, neither are its restrictions, which means you can now copy/edit/move/delete whatever wherever you want. Fair warning: This is also a real easy way to completely mess up everything.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> With Take Ownership added to the right-click menu in Wndows, you then simply right-click on a folder and it will then go through everything in there and Take Ownership for you. (Do NOT do the root of your C:\ drive and leave C:\Windows alone and anything else you do not want to accidentally screw up).
> 
> Another idea is to temporarily boot the computer from a USB flash drive so it is running a different, small Operating System, like Zorin-OS, (Thanks for downloading Zorin OS 16 Core - Zorin OS) or any Linux distro. (Don't install it, just boot and run it from the USB flash drive). Now that Windows is not running on your computer, neither are its restrictions, which means you can now copy/edit/move/delete whatever wherever you want. Fair warning: This is also a real easy way to completely mess up everything.


Thanks sir,.. and I will do the " ownership " thing , soon,.... as I need to read 2-3 times thoroughly to properly understand it. 
Will also make that another CD suggested in next step, as windows' way did not work.

Btw, a gentleman from here-forum,.. a while ago , had suggested Hiren's boot CD ( for win XP only ? ) and an another ubuntu DVD-CD for 64 bit systems, which I have it already burnt at that time,.. will it be of help ?
I guess, the problem here is, of that damaged SSD 250 GB which is write-protected.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Any popular *nix OS outta work. There are literally hundreds, if not thousands of different distros, so whichever you're comfortable using is fine.

"Write-protected" and Windows' "Ownership" are two different animals.









Write protection - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org








__





Drive is write protected error? - Microsoft Q&A


Microsoft Q&A is the best place to get answers to all your technical questions on Microsoft products and services. Community. Forum.



docs.microsoft.com













Take ownership of files or other objects (Windows 10)


Describes the best practices, location, values, policy management, and security considerations for the Take ownership of files or other objects security policy setting.



docs.microsoft.com


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*How to Remove Write Protection and Format Write Protected SSD*


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

johnwill said:


> *How to Remove Write Protection and Format Write Protected SSD*


Sir, I had done it yesterday , files and all folders,.. etc. are seen there,...Intact they are,....
seems , files and all stuff is intact there,... 
but the trial version even ask for big purchase price for 1 month/1 year subscription , a Must only,..

Just wonder, if any such free versions there,.. !!

Same story with "wondershare Recover it",...it sees fils but won't let you do any action on Trial version.

a little knowing guy , did some struggle with me,...... but No really free trial ,........ unless you take subscription,..( Expensive it is )

On my C: drive now,...have installed , of trial version,..... ( But, No real action, it can do )


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you tried Piriform's Recuva? Download Recuva | Recover deleted files, free!

Hopefully the following will help a bit: Source: Alexander: A PC failure can leave you wondering where all the data went (Edited a bit by me for clarity and to fit your situation).

_A recent back-up of your PC's data (to an external hard drive or even a USB flash drive) would have made it unnecessary to recover the data from the PC's damaged drive. In addition, the back-up process might have given you an early warning of the PC's problems by notifying you that some files on couldn't be copied (signifying that they might be damaged.)_​​_But without knowing more about what happened to your drive, I can't say exactly why you couldn't recover more data. However, any damage could have hindered recovering the data stored on the disk. Here's how:_​​_Normally Windows creates a directory on a disk that lists where each file is stored. As the disk fills up, newly stored files must sometimes be broken into pieces so that they can fit into available disk space. But even then, the directory can locate where each of those little pieces are stored._​​_The success of recovering files from a damaged drive hinges on whether both the directory and the stored data are intact. If the directory has been destroyed, the disk recovery software faces a harder task: It must search the hard disk looking for the different pieces a file, then try to reassemble the file as if it were putting together a jigsaw puzzle. If even one piece of a file can't be found, the entire file is probably unrecoverable._​​_That would explain your data loss. But why didn't you have "permission" to view some your own files? In Windows, individual files are stored in file folders. Each of these folders has a security component that determines which users of your PC have access to a particular folder. If damage to the disk _​_obliterated a folder's security information, your "permission" to access the folder might no longer exist._​
And also, since ALL of the hardware inside your computer will eventually DIE, here's a tip: Simply using Macrium Reflect 8 Free (free backup software) say weekly, bi-montly, or even montly, will save you one heck of a lot of grief . . . and hair!


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> With Take Ownership added to the right-click menu in Wndows, you then simply right-click on a folder and it will then go through everything in there and Take Ownership for you. (Do NOT do the root of your C:\ drive and leave C:\Windows alone and anything else you do not want to accidentally screw up).
> 
> Another idea is to temporarily boot the computer from a USB flash drive so it is running a different, small Operating System, like Zorin-OS, (Thanks for downloading Zorin OS 16 Core - Zorin OS) or any Linux distro. (Don't install it, just boot and run it from the USB flash drive). Now that Windows is not running on your computer, neither are its restrictions, which means you can now copy/edit/move/delete whatever wherever you want. Fair warning: This is also a real easy way to completely mess up everything.


.
Sir , did struggle, with " take ownership " , ..... No luck,.. .....it does not open,.. ( see below picture,... I entered " Take ownership " ) 

a dark blue dialogue box tries to open and disappears in a fraction of second,..
.
A similar Lynex based UBuntu / Hiren's software ready CD for Win 64, GNU ver 2.02 Beta2 tried,....
Without installing Ubuntu, I tried by booting from CD,…" Check disk for defects,.." in Ubuntu CD says " no errors found after 5 minutes of Check disk. ,..
It does not allow for C or D drive to look into. Though, I will try the suggested one ( Zorin ) too, soon.
.

I guess the problem is in ‘write protection’ in that damaged D: SSD drive and make is Kingston,. So I may call them , if any software to remove “ write protection is on their web” or so.
.

Guy also tried registry editing area , no luck,….
.

I tried 3-4 times , windows way of Security tab,.. and result is shown in above pictures of my 2nd/3rd posts. “ Write protection “ restricts all.
.

CMD Dos prompt Box :

Also tried “attributes releasing command” in Dos CMD box, Diskpart, Disk List, and such commands,…. D: drive is accessible in CMD box, I can see all files intact there of data in D:

I could do chkdsk in Dos,.. ( D: ) it showed some errors,…

but chkdsk with /f /r /x did not work or allows in CMD box.

I could do sfc / scannow on D: and it came without any error.

.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Pictures of above mentioned attempts,...
.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Before you mess it up beyond hope of anyone else's recovery effort, if you MUST have that data, you need to turn it over to professionals, one of which is Ontrack | World Leaders in Data Recovery and Data Erasure

Note that this is NOT free. They also have must eat or die.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Have you tried Piriform's Recuva? Download Recuva | Recover deleted files, free!
> 
> Hopefully the following will help a bit: Source: Alexander: A PC failure can leave you wondering where all the data went (Edited a bit by me for clarity and to fit your situation).
> --------------------
> ...


Sir, Thx for imp. info. 
I guess,. here the prob. here is not of deleted files recovering, or recovering the data which is hidden or in damaged sector,.. etc. 
But, somehow, " write protection on drive " do not permit us, to get access to a user profile in an administered Right's failed SSD drive, 
and normal windows procedure does not work, unless you pay heavily for some subscription private packages.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh, okay. The, as I said above, if it is protected by the Windows Operating System, don't boot the computer with Windows. Temporarily boot some other Operating System and copy the files you want off of the drive. 

Note though that if you have Windows Bitlocker enabled on the drive though, and/or are running an self-encrypting drive you will not be able to access anything this way.

As far as it the drive being Write-Protected, use the instructions above to try and remove it.

As far as Windows not allowing access to individual files and/or folders, you can either go through and take ownership one-at-at-time or figure out to use the "Take Ownership" instructions above and the user File Explorer to Take Ownership of a single folder and it will automatically Take Ownership of everything, files and folders, in that folder. Or, of course you also could try what I mentioned above (yet again) about booting another Operating System.

You could also contact Ontrack, buy another drive and forget that one, and learn how to use a good backup program, like Macrium Reflect 8 Free version.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

_<<Oh, okay. The, as I said above, if it is protected by the Windows Operating System, don't boot the computer with Windows. Temporarily boot some other Operating System and copy the files you want off of the drive.>>_

UBUNTU / Hiren's CD is also of Linux language, it did not work,.. .............though,.. I will try with making Boot USB of " Zorin " soon.

_<<<Note though that if you have Windows Bitlocker enabled on the drive though, and/or are running an self-encrypting drive you will not be able to access anything this way.>>_

Sir, I do not understand this statement please elaborate and explain me how to turn ON and OFF what and where, pl.

_<< As far as it the drive being Write-Protected, use the instructions above to try and remove it.
As far as Windows not allowing access to individual files and/or folders, you can either go through and take ownership one-at-at-time or figure out to use the "Take Ownership" instructions above and the user File Explorer to Take Ownership of a single folder and it will automatically Take Ownership of everything, files and folders, in that folder. Or, of course you also could try what I mentioned above (yet again) about booting another Operating System.>>>_

Just tried, taking other folder from D: drive's " Public " folder and few single files from them, to apply " Take ownership" and it did not work. It makes a quick flash of Dark Blue dialogue box and disappears,..

_<< You could also contact Ontrack, buy another drive and forget that one, and learn how to use a good backup program, like Macrium Reflect 8 Free version. >>_

I do have 6TB of external Seagate drive for backup,... and I do in a 1-2 month, once,.. so here I am not loosing it all,.... but let say,.....15% of the needed stuff will be gone. 
This SSD card was in fact, by HP,..... ( HP EX 900, PCI express 3.0,.. )
I called them,.. they don't have any free enhancing software on their site for this device ( unlike Seagate or WDC's free public help software )
neither they say that the company " write protected " it. They say,.. it's SSD 's win10 installer and / or PC user did it.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

.
How to use this UBUNTU, to access any drive, its files or folders,.. I can't figure it out. Anyone familiar with ?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Have you tried Piriform's Recuva? Download Recuva | Recover deleted files, free!
> 
> Hopefully the following will help a bit: Source: Alexander: A PC failure can leave you wondering where all the data went (Edited a bit by me for clarity and to fit your situation).
> ----------------


Installed Recuva, and it seems like,
it can find and recover the deleted files from any particular drive, ( not sure, about any accidental erasure of files from Flash ) for its files from any particular folder,.....
So, its only for deleted files recovery purpose, and still not sure,... how efficiently it can do the job, especially when the drive be in damaged / write protection condition.

In my case here, it can not move the files from D: Tto C:,...
However I found it as a small good software otherwise, for deleted recovery of files' purpose and will keep it in mind for future use. Thx.
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

rachelgomez161999 said:


> *Fix 1. Check the Hard Drive Connection*
> The connection between the hard drive and the computer is a ----------load and install on your computer.
> 
> *Regards,
> Rachel Gomez*


Thanks and truly a nice piece of info.

I followed ,.....and it did not find any updated driver for my damaged SSD in D: drive,... ( as it was in all latest updatation, when crashed, that I remember )
also it's write-protected, and crashed so doubt if can do it, on D:, even if had found drivers.

I am bit hesitated to choose "uninstall" and reboot PC, as it's already in a probable damaged and crashed condition,
But, still files are showing up in that D:
If I "uninstalled" and rebooted, then perhaps later it may not find that drive at all,... just afraid of. ( unless some experts correct me ) 
.
.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

BitLocker - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org












BitLocker - Windows security


This topic provides a high-level overview of BitLocker, including a list of system requirements, practical applications, and deprecated features.



docs.microsoft.com





Sorry to hear you cannot get Take Ownership to work for you. Might try some other instructions: "windows 10" "take ownership" - Google Search

Nothing in life is perfect, or known. All hardware will die, and software, and humans make mistakes kazillions of times per day. Even something like a stray photon zooming from Pluto to the Sun could have zipped right through your computer and flipped a bit somewhere. <shrug> So, if it's dead, as in broken, it's dead. It cannot be fixed. Smash it up with a hammer, trash it and buy another. Lesson learned.

Reminds me of a lady that one of her kids had bumped her desktop computer over and wanted me to fix it. The old hard drive that was in there had glass platters ... that had shattered. And, she wanted to know could NOT understand why no one on this planet could fix it.

Of course if you had as much money as say Jeff Bezos or Elon Musk you might be able to throw kazillions of dollars at it in order to try and get the picture of you cat, or whatever else back. 

Best of luck on your quest.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> BitLocker - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.
Yup, quite agree. whatever u said is perfectly right.
I may try, by any which way backing up for the "ymodi" profile files and folders by any which way ,.....
and later may,.....
1. boot the PC with bootable flash drive for win10 which was just made yesterday, and repair option for SSD by that Boot Flash for win 10
2. If not working, may go Custon installation
3.if not working, may go Clean installation.
4. If not working, ( say, mechanical damage was there ) yr sledge hammer idea with SSD and move on,.. 
.
Tried making a Boot CD with Zorin software of Linux,.. It seems, it's asking for 2.3GB+ Disc, as normal 650-750 ones are not good enough,
and it gives no option, of making a Boot on Flash drive..
don't know why ! ( under the "Option" icon, it not saying about USB either ) 
.
.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Install Zorin OS


A step-by-step guide to help you install Zorin OS alongside your current operating system or instead of it.




help.zorin.com













Operating System (OS) Definition & Examples


An operating system is computer software that manages hardware and other software. Some operating system examples include Windows, macOS, and Linux.




www.lifewire.com













Linux that fits anywhere: 15 very small footprint distros


If you've got an old PC or a super-small configuration, one of these Linux distributions should work for you.




www.zdnet.com













8 Tiny Linux Distros That Need Minimal Space


Strapped for hard disk space? Install one of these small and lightweight Linux distros to make your PC usable again.




www.makeuseof.com


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Install Zorin OS
> 
> 
> A step-by-step guide to help you install Zorin OS alongside your current operating system or instead of it.
> ...


.
^

Not familiar with Linux at all, so very very very risky, after reading all info. been presented here, in above post,…unless you are a truly Pro tech guy. We are talking about on HDD , wiping out all Win system and been replaced by this new unknown system , and also if not then installing in partition , means two OS residing in single PC, more risky than anything else about working of theirs in harmony. Even after proper installation it will be a nightmare of how to using it !! I would not advise anyone to attempt on, unless you are best of the best Tech.

This disk-system or whatever it is, it’s very very very risky unless you area really Pro.
On their installation site ,even before you can hink of anything of reading there, it starts downloading on your PC. Scary !

I’d just found a 4.3 GB blank DVD and burnt it on a blank DVD properly,….. But MIND YOU,…..
It will start doing anything, anywhere without even you could read the screen, and you think of any, that what you are doing. It won’t let you even allot reading the screen time, or no ‘enter’ button waiting, and some operations will start without of your any kind of waiting.

It may ruin yr drive, working one or the damaged done, that you still think of finding some cure for it. It may end up installing anything , on any drive in yr PC, and it does not wait for your permission, “ Enter” key pressed, or asking you what and wher ‘ it is doing, what !

I tried booting from it, but had to shut off my computer 2 times quickly,…by hard pressing power, as it started checking and then fast instilling soon, without any of my permission or before I read and understand the screen properly. So,…. Not for you unless you are highly a Pro. , IMHO. Not for me, for sure.
.
.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Do NOT install it. Boot and run it from a USB flash drive or DVD.

The reason I sugessted the Zorin-OS is because it is the most user-friendly Linux distro for Windows users. If you do not like it, there are hundreds, if not thousands of others. If you need something small, another one I use of\ten is Slax. It is a modern, portable, small and fast Linux operating system with modular approach and outstanding design. It runs directly from your USB flash drive or CD without installing, so you can carry it everywhere you go in your pocket. (Mine's on my keychain). Despite its small size, Slax provides nice graphical user interface and several programs for daily use. The Full Slax is only a 280 MB download and it features a *basic* set of preinstalled applications. And more can be added by the user.





__





Slax Linux - your pocket operating system


Slax is a modern, portable, small and fast Linux operating system.



www.slax.org







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slax











How to use Slax Linux? A Portable Linux distribution that doesn’t require installation


Slax is a portable Linux Debian based distribution, which can be installed and run from USB or thumb drive & Slax doesn't require any installation as well.




www.how2shout.com





Note however, if you are looking for a quick and simple starting point for using the Linux OS, Slax is far from a complete out-of-the-box solution.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks a lot and I sure will look into this other one, to burn on portable flash. .
.
btw,..DVD i made of Zorin was amazingly fast on screen, soon after booting, before you read the main screen,.. 3000
lines floating on screen and had hard time to understand, on what option I am, and what it's doing, on which drive,....
ESc or any button to stop, was not help,...
I had to then Stop by hard pressing of Power button, removed my new working C HDD Drive, then booted again, ( 2+ times ) from that just to take picture of screen and I found it scary, when it was already on " Install it " option, in fact all options were about Install,..... without asking yr any permission,...and had waited for no 'Enter' button permission or no nothing. It was about installing a whole new OS and no software or such,..
.
Even if I had found a spare junk / used 500 MB old drive for it, to install and do a trial play on it,... you never know,... it may start installing on Motherboard's fastened damaged D: SSD drive, and you never know what it's doing. It just don't wait for yr permission nor allows you time, to read screen,... [ I would put this as a warning, for other users too ] .
.
I appreciate yr endeavor. Thx.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

In all of the years I/we have been using it, I do believer I have never known of, or even heard that Zorin-OS will automatically install itself without user confirmation.

All of the stuff flashing across the screen is to show you each step of what it is doing. That way, when it just up and stops somewhere you know where it was in the process of trying to get itself running on your unique setup. I find it a heck of a lot more useful than a blank screen or maybe a little circle going round and round while I sit there wondering if I need to intervene or leave it be. But yea, I know: "To each their own".


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ You could very well be right,... My scare perhaps was, I was on 'Checking and Installation command' which started automatically, and on screen 3000+ lines a minute fast moving screen,....
Not sure of those checking and Installation lines, when it may start the installation phase, after immediate checking be finished, ....... was perhaps , my fear.
.
I read above info about Stax links.,
Can it help to copy and transfer the files/folders from my damaged D: drive to either C: drive or any external Drive, if I connect ?
Though, I still am trying to understand Stax, many things about Rufus, Not a USB drive be burnable as a Bootable flash, and few other things about what it can do,.... and its main purpose,..., I do not understand totally, yet.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, one feature of many/most operating systems is reading, writing, creating, storing, moving, copying, etc., of files and folders.

However, not all operating systems do it the same way. Some are intuitive, (like many of versions of Android ... for me anyway), and others you have to dig in, read and study to try and figure out the way they like to do things. Everyone has different tastes, likes, dislikes. Find something you think you might like and run with it.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ will the " write protection " issue on my damaged D: drive will hold it here, too? 
Or ,....Linux can overcome it ?

Will it be a safe zone,..
if I removed my current C drive,...... disabled SSD drive in Computer mannagement , and then apply Zorin DVd to build on an other 250 MB HDD - a no useful drive ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Hmmm, don't know. Don't believe I've ever tried removing write protection from a HDD/SSD wil running Linux. If hardware is broken/damaged somehow, there is no software that I've heard of (yet) that can "fix" it,

Yes, it could be called a safe zone simply because there is no other drive for it to fiddle with.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Hmmm, don't know. Don't believe I've ever tried removing write protection from a HDD/SSD wil running Linux. If hardware is broken/damaged somehow, there is no software that I've heard of (yet) that can "fix" it,


What I meant,....was
" write protection " is by windows operating system restriction,... and since now the OS will be Linux in Stex or Zorin,....
it will not have to face that restriction anymore ( OfCourse,....provided, Mechanical Bad sector failure is not there )


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How to Remove Write Protection on Windows 10


Did you get a “disk is write protected” error when trying to copy files or format your drive? This can be a troublesome issue. So what’s causing it, and how do you remove this error? Today we’ll find out.




www.howtogeek.com









__





What to Do When the Disk Is Write Protected in Windows 10


This tutorial dwells on a common matter: the disk is write protected in Windows 10. It also provides you with different, helpful and handy solutions to the problem.



www.diskpart.com


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Nice and neat info,.. and if u remember it was already done , as per my CMD shots in my above posts,..

nonetheless I did it again already.

.

Current Read Only State remains : Yes,...
in fact it should also turn : No. ( as per that site shown )


Site's Shot.:









..

What I did shot :
.












.


----------



## fwcyberblue95 (Nov 2, 2021)

rakesh15 said:


> My computer is Dell 8930 i7, 32GB ram,. .. Desktop Tower,..
> Win 10 Pro, XPS 8930, 250GB SSD,..Drive ,…made in RAID, 2yrs ago or so,..
> .
> Till Yesterday, for last 1+ year,… only SSD 250GB Kingston drive was in it , having only
> ...


Try a different hard drive.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

A read-only file setting and a write-protected drive are two completely different things.

A file/document that has a read-only attribute applied by Windows cannot be changed or deleted, (while running Windows).

To write-protect (a disk) is to protect it from accidental writing or erasure. Floppy diskettes and even some SD cards and USB flash drives have/had a sliding write-protect switch or a write-protect notch. Put a piece of black tape over the notch and the diskette could no longer be written to ... until you took the tape back off of course.


----------



## BeckoningChasm (Jul 26, 2010)

SpywareDr said:


> Oh, okay. The, as I said above, if it is protected by the Windows Operating System, don't boot the computer with Windows. Temporarily boot some other Operating System and copy the files you want off of the drive.
> 
> Note though that if you have Windows Bitlocker enabled on the drive though, and/or are running an self-encrypting drive you will not be able to access anything this way.
> 
> ...


I thought of Bitlocker too, but if that was the case, the user wouldn't be able to open the drive at all without being prompted for the 40-odd digit code.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Yep. And a self-encrypting drive in something like a ThinkPad, cannot simply be pulled out and hooked to anything else. And if you forget the Admin or Hard Drive password, forget about ever seeing your data again. You have to send it in to Lenovo to have the motherboard and hard drive replaced.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr, post: 7825567, member: 1029319"]

[[_ A read-only file setting and a write-protected drive are two completely different things.
A file/document that has a read-only attribute applied by Windows cannot be changed or deleted, (while running Windows). ]]_

 ^ IMO, the utmost imp. question is,.... Whether the language Linux can overrun all of these windows language restrictions or not ! 
If No, then we are struggling for Linux software for nothing, here.

.
_[[ To write-protect (a disk) is to protect it from accidental writing or erasure. Floppy diskettes and even some SD cards and USB flash drives have/had a sliding write-protect switch or a write-protect notch. Put a piece of black tape over the notch and the diskette could no longer be written to ... until you took the tape back off of course. ]]_

Yes,.. still remember those oldie-goldie days of audio cassettes ( of tape recorders ) of winding tapes, 
and if you break the Tab, no1 can erase/modify tape,.. unless you put back a tape where the broken tab was, if you wanna overwrite on it, something,....!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

That's true.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Apologies if already suggested, but. . .

Have you gone to the SSD manufacturer's support site and really, thoroughly looked for any SSD firmware upgrades for your particular SSD and installed it/them?

If not, do so immediately.

For info on your SSD drive, run *dxdiag*, scroll down to "disk" area and it should contain your SSD manufacturer's name along with the SSD model information.

If you need help, press on the WINDOWS key, type *dxdiag*; hit ENTER; a screen just like this should appear:










Toward the bottom-right, click on "Save all Information"; a new SAVE screen will appear - look up-top -- does it say "documents", "desktop", or perhaps "downloads"? WRITE DOWN THE ANSWER, - PLEASE.

The FILENAME should be in blue (highlighted blue) and should read "*DxDiag.txt*" -- click on "SAVE".

Then be sure to locate the file in one of the 3 directories/folders that I mentioned. Once done, reply to this thread with a brand new post and attach/upload the "*DxDiag.txt*" file as an attachment to the post. The information to properly your SSD manufacturer and hopefully the model number will be in that report somewhere where we can find it for you.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

SpywareDr said:


> Yes, it could be called a safe zone simply because there is no other drive for it to fiddle with.


 What I thought was,..( just wondered.. ) 
In a Windows based PC,, the Microsoft's License Code ( for Win 10 Home and pro,.. etc. ) and such few things are written on the Mother Board,.. to accommodate and incorporate the Windows climate,... which was your PC meant for,.... 
now, if you tray install Linux system , even on a new scrap HDD, will it still disturb your Motherboard's stuff written, 
that it may give you a little tough time to come back to the Windows environment, thereafter ?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Microsoft ties OEM copies of its Windows Operating System to the motherboard. In other words, what they are saying us that when the motherboard dies, so does that copy of Windows.

Full retail copies of Windows can be moved to another machine, as long as there is only that one copy running anywhere in the world at anytime.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

jcgriff2, post: 7825598, member: 185203

*<< Have you gone to the SSD manufacturer's support site and really, thoroughly looked for any SSD firmware upgrades for your particular SSD and installed it/them?
If not, do so immediately. >>*

Sir,.. Yess,...Had called HP's phone and tech dept. and was told that no software related to that piece, nthg any enhancing packages on their web,.. nor they do any write protect restrictions,.. etc ,... ( all they were upto,.. let it be sent to their Lab, for heavily Payee services ) not have any software that can remove it,.. etc. Also, in this stage of SSD not being recognized, i guess nthg you can write on it,...( No ? )

*<< For info on your SSD drive, run dxdiag, scroll down to "disk" area and it should contain your SSD manufacturer's name along with the SSD model information.
If you need help, press on the WINDOWS key, type dxdiag; hit ENTER; a screen just like this should appear:
Toward the bottom-right, click on "Save all Information"; a new SAVE screen will appear - look up-top -- does it say "documents", "desktop", or perhaps "downloads"? 
WRITE DOWN THE ANSWER, - PLEASE.
The FILENAME should be in blue (highlighted blue) and should read "DxDiag.txt" -- click on "SAVE".

Then be sure to locate the file in one of the 3 directories/folders that I mentioned. Once done,
reply to this thread with a brand new post and attach/upload the "DxDiag.txt" file as an attachment to the post. 
The information to properly your SSD manufacturer and hopefully the model number will be in that report somewhere where we can find it for you. >>*

Sir, I will do this soon and let you know.. However I know all Model, serial,.. etc and had talked to HP,..
btw,....their response/interest/cooperation was found poor, practically no tech people, unless you sent for Payee Lab service, even during Warranty period, they were not cooperative to call / coommunicate with me.. etc.

SSD drive ( HP EX 900, 2YY43AA ) .250 GB
S/N: HBSE 29131 30 1969

-------------


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

.
DxDiag.txt attached below.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

jcgriff2 said:


> Apologies if already suggested, but. . .......................
> jcgriff2


 Sir, Replied in above two posts.( #47 and #48 )


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

I think, I am getting success for baking up,...from D:

What other backups you must need, , from the damaged / failing drive, before you implement for risky "repair install " / Custom install of WIN 10 system on the same drive ?

Any Profiles files ? Favorite folder? where ?

Can bookmarks be covered of the browsers - Edge , Mozilla, Chrome, as I was using all 3 ? From where to ? which files , How?

Can automatic login files stored be backed up? From where ? which files , How?

Any other thingies ?? Thx.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm sorry to say but your drive may not be recoverable. It sounds like you are able to backup from the D: drive. Restore what you can and replace the drive ASAP. As for Browser Profiles, if you sign in to your browser, it will store your settings, (ie) bookmarks, passwords etc in the cloud. If you sign in to the browsers on a new computer it will automatically load your profile.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

"Wondershare recover it " showed me,.... these kinda Bad sectors,.. 
I guess ,...... they are all mechanical and physical damage,... so,
even if,.. I did repair install / Custom install / Clean install from a Bootable USB,.....
the system is not gonna work/stay on it. Am I right ?
.
.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you have a couple of Bad Sectors on a drive, they can be "Fixed" by the system copying the data from that bad sector to a nearby Good Sector. There are only a few good sectors available to do this. Any more then that and the drive goes into failure. Bad Sectors are like Cancer. When a couple start to appear, shortly after that, the drive will have several. With 112 Bad Sectors, this drive has gone in to total failure, never to return.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

This pretty much tells the tale.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> If you have a couple of Bad Sectors on a drive, they can be "Fixed" by the system copying the data from that bad sector to a nearby Good Sector. There are only a few good sectors available to do this. Any more then that and the drive goes into failure. Bad Sectors are like Cancer. When a couple start to appear, shortly after that, the drive will have several. With 112 Bad Sectors, this drive has gone in to total failure, never to return.



^ Just had a detailed talk with MSFT level 2 guy and he explained it all.
In my case, it was just an attributes error and hence it was not any real mechanical / physical damage of SSD , kind of permanent error. ( 2nd pic in post No. 16, here ) , as seen in Dos - CMD box and hence,….

I could do all copy/backups using simple Dos commands. ( I never knew before, Dos commands are still that powerful , Ole time, oldie-goldie and previous gems, even today ).

I did not use any Linux based HDD suggested like - Zorin, Stax, Ubuntu or such,.. Nor needed the softwares subscribed like – _wondershare recover_ _it _ and _EaseUS Clean Genius.._

*Just one simple command did it all. *( My all imp stuff was only in “desktop” and “download” folders of my profile ymodi – I made two folders directly ( do not assign, further any sub path ) on C: drive – _Backup, Backup1 _) and in CMD box,….

D:\users\ymodi\downloads> xcopy star dot star/s/e c:/backup
D:\users\ymodi\desktop> xcopy star dot star/s/e c:/backup1
( Put star and dot, literally )

^ hardly took 45 seconds each and all came back in its right directories and sub-directories.
( Dos, sidelined all errors and restrictions baloney of – _read only, no write- protection, administered rights only,.. ) _.

Now, since the drive is write-protected,….. when I will boot with Windows USB, the affected SSD,
Repair-install and Custom install may not work, and if did, will be still not free from the errors /bad sectors left,…. So, would rather go with Format and clean install, making SSD from scratch ).

With me ?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

About 70 GB of data and imp. material covered.:
.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you restored your data. Now replace the SSD with a larger capacity and install Windows to it.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

How cool. Awesome news! 

Get a couple of backups done where there is still something to backup.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

While I was transferring and backing up data from that D: SSD crashed drive,.... with all of its directories and sub folders,... a Hugh file sizes,..
and making an attempt to backup those, in my external backup 6TB HDD drive,...

all of a sudden, my desktop went to " onedrive " status and has become slow and it seems it all of a sudden got cloud-tie-ins (?)
and have created problem, as it works slower,..

for example,..
previous source link for any file-folder on my desktop was
c:\users\ymodi\desktop\ssd crash.doc

Now has become,..
c:\users\ymodi\onedrive\desktop\ssd crash.doc
*for all of desktop files and folders*


how to remove this " onedrive " connection from in-between,..
I hate onedrive's interfere and it gives me loads of problems,... I don't know much how this cloud thingie works,....












Desktop of my C drive :
.
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Shortil said:


> I had a similar problem with an SSD drive a few months ago. Just after the latest Windows update. I used Partition Recovery to restore access to my work files. After that, I formatted the drive and reinstalled Windows.


 My case is different, 
has more bad sectors, also less good sector space, so cant do that. I have downloaded the files/folders and important s by the Dos way, but now 
"one drive" is interfering it, while taking control of my desktop and am not much familiar with this cloudy-storage thing, and what he does,.. it has made whole desktop slow,..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Uninstall 1Drive, problem solved.

*Turn off, disable, or uninstall OneDrive*


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

johnwill said:


> Uninstall 1Drive, problem solved.
> 
> *Turn off, disable, or uninstall OneDrive*



A)










*Did not find that icon in my task bar, menu bar or hidden ^ area, or desktop anywhere,...*


=======

B)

*While typing "one drive" at the press of start button,.. this opens,....
in which nothing command works, ( Open, App symbol, Run as administrator - nthg works ) except the " Open file location " 
.*











=========

* C) 

"Open File Location" command looks like this. *











===========

D)

* My c:/users/ymodi/desktop
looks like this. ( in fact many folders are there on desktop, as per the Blue picture on previous page ) 








*

.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

* Going on their web site and logging, looks like this ::








*


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Everything, which is on desktop, is via "one drive" at present,...( below picture ) - I do not know how this and when it changed!!!
and I want to remove that one drive connection for my entire desktop's all items.
.
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

While logging the " one drive " account, 
These are old fiile of year 2019 and 2020 there on " onedrive" 
*they are not the recent desktop ones* and such,....
.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

*"One drive" is not seen in Control Panel to remove it !!*
.









*App and Features do not show " One Drive " either !








*


..


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Open up *C:\Users\ymodi\desktop* folder, resize it so it takes up half your screen. Start a new _File Explorer_ windows and open *C:\Useres\ymodi\One Drive\Desktop* folder, resize it and drag it so you can see both windows on your screen. _Drag _or_ Cut and Paste_ all your items from the _One Drive\Desktop_ folder to your User* Desktop* folder. Do this for all of your User files, until the One Drive folder is completely empty. Then Uninstall One Drive app. A Guide to Uninstall OneDrive Completely From Windows


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^ Sorry , but wont work, in my case,.....I had also thought it , that way before., but problem is ,..my desktop has bulky files and folders of so many Gigs,... having nested folders and subfolders in it to a long tree root. 

I also got a hard time, to back up those folders to even my external 6GB drive, as copy is never complete of same size,.. it misses so many files, size and file numbers changes from source to destination folder,... and also some folders-files have longer names/ aliens symbols, names in foreign language , alien characters and what not ( e.g. FB, twitter and WA videos ) !!,... 
that DOS may take it ,........but creates a series of skipped files, data error, reluctant re cycling errors and many such,,,,via windows way of pulling and dragging,...
so copy/moving/backup is never perfect. 

In fact , 3 days ago,.. onedrive word was never in between, dunno' where it came from ! 
My onedrive is not installed as an App ( Coz otehrwise these files could never be there , as free space allorted is only 5 GB, and on desktop many folders are of 29, 69, 39 and such GB sizes,... ) IMO my 'onedrive' and is not active,...... but carries broken segments,.... I guess i will take their Tech help, now,.. 

To backup, I could not Pull and drag simply windows way , from my C drive 's desktop backup folders to F: ( external 6TB ) drive 
but I had to all over directly again backup from Org: crashed SSD D: drive , to directly F" backup drive .


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

It appears you've already uninstalled OneDrive, but the Desktop still resides in the local OneDrive folder instead of its default location. OneDrive doesn't automatically backup your Desktop UNLESS you configure it to. If you don't recall doing such a thing, then you have much bigger problems. If you're getting cyclic redundacy errors when working with other drives except the crashed SSD, then you really need to take the health of your drives a lot more serious because that suggests it's not just the SSD that needs replacing.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

3+ yrs ago ,
"onedrive's " linking to my PC in random shocking ways, and getting hold of my desktop,
uploading what and what not,,.. and lots of other un-understanding features,...
..........................................
.I remained, totally confused and not happy at all,...
so the MSFT tech guy had totally removed ( from current existing C: drive ) and had unlinked / uninstalled everything with that.

btw,...
My C: drive was directly on c:\users\ymodi\download, 3 days ago,..
but somehow some file which was on cloud ( Of a friend's account that he gave me the link ) , and I tried to download

or

I copied a file from the damaged drive, on to my this desktop ( which had some onedrive relations ) , and it changed all,
and now directory of " one drive " came in between.

Now, I do not have Onedrive been installed on my PC at present, so can't do any uninstallation or unlinking of " onedrive' .
Also hugh backed up files of so many nested subdirectories, are difficult yo move/copy.. etc


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

1) If I go to, THIS PC, a "desktop" is there underneath, which shows with actually all items that are on my desktop right now....

2) If I go to, THIS PC, then Local Disc C: , then "user" then "ymodi" then " desktop" ,.... then nthg is there, except one " backup file" which is not openable....

3) If I go to, THIS PC, then Local Disc C: , then "user" then "ymodi" then " one drive" , then " desktop" ,.... it shows again with actually all items that are on my desktop right now....

-------

1) = 3) , and they show actually same items.



When I right click any item from desktop,...... it shows, it's sourcing from 3)




...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> 1) If I go to, THIS PC, a "desktop" is there underneath, which shows with actually all items that are on my desktop right now....
> 
> 2) If I go to, THIS PC, then Local Disc C: , then "user" then "ymodi" then " desktop" ,.... then nthg is there, except one " backup file" which is not openable....
> 
> ...


Right-click the Desktop in 1) and select Properties. In the Properties dialog, go to the Location tab. You will see that the current location is 3), with the option of restoring the default location. The default location is 2). When OneDrive is configured to backup the Desktop, it changes the location of the Desktop from 2) to 3). When you uninstall/unlink OneDrive, it does not restore the location of the Desktop to the default 2), instead it just leaves it in 3).* It's up to you to restore the Desktop to its default location or leave it where it is*. This applies to the other Personal Folders as well. This is illustrated in detail here Restore Default Location of Personal Folders in Windows 10


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> Right-click the Desktop in 1) and select Properties. In the Properties dialog, go to the Location tab. You will see that the current location is 3), with the option of restoring the default location. The default location is 2). When OneDrive is configured to backup the Desktop, it changes the location of the Desktop from 2) to 3). When you uninstall/unlink OneDrive, it does not restore the location of the Desktop to the default 2), instead it just leaves it in 3).* It's up to you to restore the Desktop to its default location or leave it where it is*. This applies to the other Personal Folders as well. This is illustrated in detail here Restore Default Location of Personal Folders in Windows 10


^
You are Right, - ( the underlined above )
.










^ As you can see my data on desktop,...
my main worry is, that in no case, , if windows do any update/error-repair , "repair-windows install,"...or whatever,....
it should not delete my Desktop stuff, and replace with windows way with a new-fresh desktop ( as in 2) ) or with standard windows icons only,..., while wiping out my all stuff on desktop.
.
Yesterday, a MSFT guy was hands-on , via quick assist control and had advised me, that due to some other minor ding-dong windows error on C:,
to "repair-install windows", by booting from a Win installation on USB,..
and I had to deny, taking that risk,
and I said to him,..... My Desktop is in a complicated stage at all 3 diff. source places, "onedrive" is broken/half uninstalled,, ( free 5GB is not active ,as I am not logged in to one drive, and still it shows in onedrive's folder , my data of 296 GB , ( above pic ) and I am worried, of my saved backed ups , on desktop.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> my main worry is, that in no case, , if windows do any update/error-repair , "repair-windows install,"...or whatever,....
> it should not delete my Desktop stuff, and replace with windows way with a new-fresh desktop ( as in 2) ) or with standard windows icons only,..., while wiping out my all stuff on desktop.


That's why you need to have a backup copy of your irreplacable data *on more than one drive*. If what you're showing us is the one and only copy of your Desktop files, then you aren't playing it safe enough. Anything can happen to your drive C: at any time, and that could be the end of your 296GB of Desktop data. Haven't you learned anything from the SSD saga yet!? You were lucky to still be able to access the SSD and retrieve your important data. Next time you may not be so lucky. You are already getting cyclic redundancy check errors on your current drive C...



> Yesterday, a MSFT guy was hands-on , via quick assist control and had advised me, that due to some other minor ding-dong windows error on C:,
> to "repair-install windows", by booting from a Win installation on USB,..
> and I had to deny, taking that risk,
> and I said to him,..... My Desktop is in a complicated stage at all 3 diff. source places, "onedrive" is broken/half uninstalled,, ( free 5GB is not active ,as I am not logged in to one drive, and still it shows in onedrive's folder , my data of 296 GB , ( above pic ) and I am worried, of my saved backed ups , on desktop.


*You cannot perform a repair-install of Windows by booting from Win installation media*. You can ONLY do that by* running Windows Setup from the desktop environment of the Windows installation that needs repair.* This means, the damaged Windows installation must be able to boot to the Desktop. You can only perform* a clean install* when booting from Win install media, or access a* few options to repair/restore the damaged installation while it's offline*, such as System Restore, System Image restore and Command Prompt.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

"Stancestans, post: 7826047, member: 526733"]

_<<<That's why you need to have a backup copy of your irreplacable data *on more than one drive*. If what you're showing us is the one and only copy of your Desktop files, then you aren't playing it safe enough. Anything can happen to your drive C: at any time, and that could be the end of your 296GB of Desktop data. Haven't you learned anything from the SSD saga yet!? You were lucky to still be able to access the SSD and retrieve your important data. Next time you may not be so lucky. You are already getting cyclic redundancy check errors on your current drive C...>>>>_

Quite agree. I do, ....I always do,..
sometimes the back up is 1-2 mos old, as,... if ther's no new added material on PC,... then also,.. U do not do backup daily,....
Here,,.. files and folders are nested so,... can't get prefect copy of all .... still am trying,...
it seems,... Dos commands are good and more efficient than windows way of copying or pull-dragging of folders,... so far I experienced,...

*<<<You cannot perform a repair-install of Windows by booting from Win installation media*_. You can ONLY do that by* running Windows Setup from the desktop environment of the Windows installation that needs repair.* This means, the damaged Windows installation must be able to boot to the Desktop. You can only perform* a clean install* when booting from Win install media, or access a* few options to repair/restore the damaged installation while it's offline*, such as System Restore, System Image restore and Command Prompt.>>>>

Yess,.... I meant was,,...... He ( MSFT guy ) did not totally Boot , right from the USB, 
but he had said to insert that USB, while my Computer was ON and he was to perform sort of,.... u said in above underlined.

<<<<o__r access a* few options to repair/restore the damaged installation while it's offline*, such as System Restore, System Image restore and Command Prompt.>>>__>_

Just wondered, and let see,..........how far success I will get , while doing above on my damaged SSD, the risk
I may take soon, when I have now backed up my damaged SSD


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

One 2TB HDD drive ( came origonally with this PC ) of this same computer , had crashed about 2 yrs ago, when thereafter was replaced with the SSD.

That 2TB, HDD when booting from, shows recovery environment screen of those 2-4 boxes, side by side.

Can it be brought to life without reformatting/clean install?

Would appreciate, if a start is given, to make trials of experiment on it.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

That depends on how badly the Windows installation on it is damaged. Sometimes the damage is so severe that none of the recovery options work except a clean install or restore of a system image if you have one. Since it's for experiments only, why don't you just do a clean installation? It's the easiest and quickest way.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^ Again , the problem is of so many data / ('used to' built Computer,)..there to be saved. That HDD was also used for 1+ yrs or so,.... Hence , after some uncompilable program been installed, that crash happened. At that time, had tried to un-install the recently installed programs, to get the HDD back to life, but it did not work,....!!. hence the SSD was bought, to give it a spare, for a later attempt,...!
.
Instead of Clean install. ( I rather buy 3-5+ other new/used drives , but have never let go any used drives, to clean install, for past 35 years . 'Coz U never know what is needed from it.
- Program name, Codes, Licenses, data, file-folders, bookmarks, favorites, name of programs, what not !
.
IMO, After getting all the data out of it, I may perhaps take a risk of small level of "repair-install" .on it !


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, it's entirely up to you, mate.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

A tech support guy was working on my computer taking the remote control via “ Quick assist’ on my working C: drive - 1TB HDD.
.
He was to get my damaged SSD drive fixed either by , repair install / custom install / Clean install endeavor, while using my USB Windows, in a Flash drive. While using commands in partitions, computer management, /clean., and such in Dos command, he was in diskpart of my disk 0.
.
Whatever the mistake he did, now my C: working drive, is not getting a login screen, nor desktop
.
It shows *blue screen where it says select ‘keyboard’ with all country names*, and after selecting Nation as US, it brings that “ recovery environment of screen ” with standard choices. He struggled a bit, but then he left and ran away, by hanging up the call.
.
What can be done, any clue? I rebooted the C: drive ( 1 TB HDD ) and it brings the Blue screen to select my Keyboard. 
Going for _restore point _is no help, on recovery environment.


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Reboot from a Windows 10 Installation USB Flash drive and let Windows start all over and re-install itself from scratch.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

SpywareDr said:


> Reboot from a Windows 10 Installation USB Flash drive and let Windows start all over and re-install itself from scratch.


What he said.

@rakesh15 for heaven's sake, disconnect the HDD and any other storage drive if you want to try reinstalling Windows on that SSD. It's the best way of avoiding such mistakes. The only attached drives should be the SSD and Windows installation USB flash drive. You don't need someone to remotely do this for you when there are many tutorials online about clean installing Windows or wiping a drive.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> What he said.
> 
> @rakesh15 for heaven's sake, disconnect the HDD and any other storage drive if you want to try reinstalling Windows on that SSD. It's the best way of avoiding such mistakes. The only attached drives should be the SSD and Windows installation USB flash drive. You don't need someone to remotely do this for you when there are many tutorials online about clean installing Windows or wiping a drive.


 Quite agree. But guy was sounding a level 2 expert( MSFT ) , so i trusted him that he can do from scratch via quick assist control,.... first trying to save my SSD if possible ,...and if not possible then and then will do custom/clean install ) plus , he was very easy tricks, that we were struggling here to backuo from SSD d: ( which was write protected and had administered rights in the way) .

What he did was,...
went to Dos - cmd box,..
went to d:\users\ymodi>

and typed the word 'notepad'.
it opened the notepad, where you click " file, Open " and whole windows file explorer box came,.... and I could copy/backup each file and folder from D to backup drive,...
, despite of them being write-protected and administered right control.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Blue screen of Death on C: 1 TB HDD drive, ( pics below of recovery environment ) 
after the guy could not re-install windows on SSD D:, 
and my C: drive was messed,..
.
.
These Blue screens/ RE ( environment Recovery ) , I am getting.
.
In trouble shooting,...
.
'start-up repair' did not work,..
' uninstall updates - both - feature and quality kind - did not work,..
"System restore points" did not work...
Dos command prompt, and typing : _wmic os where primary='true' reboot _- did not work.
.
Any other clues for which in Dos, can bring recovery points ? Or, make my C: HDD back to life ?? Thx


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Before you go any farther, I'd take all the drives to another system and try to recover any data you want to get off of them! And stop trusting people that don't know what they're doing!


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Those are not the Blue Screen of Death. They are screens from the Windows Recovery Environment, aka WinRE. You can access WinRE via the Settings app under a section called Advanced startup if Windows is running, via the recovery partition or by booting from Windows Installation media. In your case, it seems WinRE is loading automatically from the recovery partition of the SSD or HDD. There is no other command to bring recovery options. What you're seeing are the only recovery options available in WinRE. Don't you have a system image backup that you could restore onto the SSD or HDD? You had already copied what needs to be backed up from the HDD and SSD onto another backup drive, so why do you still want to waste more time trying to repair Windows on those drives. Give this a try Windows 10 Won't Boot? Fix it with Startup Repair and BootRec Commands but don't expect success. There isn't much you can do here.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Stancestans said:


> Those are not the Blue Screen of Death. They are s.........
> isn't much you can do here.


Yes, WinRE is loading automatically.
At the start of computer, first I get this ( pic ) keyboard screen, and after selecting US, it leads there. ( pic 1 above )

No, I do not have any image, plus win updates are coming now a days almost every 2-3 days, so, how far you keep doing images, and it may also give another similar of its kind of problems. I have not backed up this C: HDD yet
as it was out of use, for long. But now will do it first.

The whole thing is, when you have two drives in PC, ( bad SSD and working HDD ) and struggling with one, then in reboot and restarting of windows - back and forth - it does work on other good one, of the previous session's left ( no matter, you press F12 and assign the right drive, still it does ) and messes with other good working drive.

Also even if you take the other drive totally OFF( wires off ) and mess around with bad one, then even, in later stage when you think,. now let us put the good one back,... it now starts bringing RE screens and such booting errors.
So, it s just risky to struggle with bad/non-booting drive much,.. or the PC's motherboard, thereafter also kicks the other good working one, in terms of such Blue screens of errors.

The minute, you take away the "used to" drive, away from motherboard and struggle/mess around with other bad one to fix it, later it takes hard time for the motherboard to recognize that " used to " drive, now,..!!


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

1) As I have probably said before somewhere in all of this mess, flaky/failing hardware cannot be fixed with software.

2) Use Macrium Reflect 8 Free version to do a Full backup with verify every weekend. Note that you can keep on using the computer while it is making the backup.

3) Also, make sure you make a Macrium bootup USB flash drive so you can boot from it, (Test It!), and then simply point it to which external drive you backed up to. That way, it doesn't matter if a hard drive fails. Boot Macrium and Restore to a new drive and you are back in business. Note that it also has an option to restore to dissimilar hardware ... which means you can restore you backup to another computer if the original computer was stolen, died, fried, ransomware, etc.

4) About every three months or so, recommend sending at least one encrypted backup offsite in case of a disaster like, fire, flood, hurricane, etc.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

Does anyone have ever used any such adapter piece, to convert M.2 SSD drive into a USB plug in ?
How does it work?
Is it efficient in reading/writing/deleting and/or formatting just like any normal Flesh drives ?

btw,.... I have screwed off from my PC's mother board , the affected HP EX 900SSD drive, 
as, while struggling with that, it also made two of my C: HDD drives, also bad , while making them to bring the Blue / Windows RE screens,..

Since the nested big folders' copying is never perfect, I may still need to steal more files from the affected SSD.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Why did you remove the M.2 SSD to begin with? If this M.2 ever had Windows on it, it may contain the Boot files that your other drives need to boot Windows.
This M.2-USB 3.0 adapter works like any other Hard Drive adapter. If it gets enough power from the USB port.
It will come up as a secondary drive when plugged into your computer. If the drive is healthy enough, you can copy files from it to another drive.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Why did you remove the M.2 SSD to begin with? If this M.2 ever had Windows on it, it may contain the Boot files that your other drives need to boot Windows.
> This M.2-USB 3.0 adapter works like any other Hard Drive adapter. If it gets enough power from the USB port.
> It will come up as a secondary drive when plugged into your computer. If the drive is healthy enough, you can copy files from it to another drive.


 'Coz the drive ( D: SSD ) was mechanically bad. Previously I thought, the Custom install or Clean install or say,..after formatting it totally, and then from the scratch, now on a new plate, Windows could be built. I was wrong. It was not letting " clean ( command ) " ( Shift + F10 during installation in dos box ) it for a fresh installation,..... It was not letting deleting all 5 diff. partitions on it,... and a message came, the drive is bad and use another hard drive to install your windows, when attempted " Install Windows" with a Win. installation USB drive. ( was helped by MSFT gal ) 

Moreover , more messing with it, and booting and rebooting after every attempt of Dos commands of operations on it,...at the reboot of PC, 
the changes were striking to the C: HDD drive and C: ( HDD ) was getting spoiled with Blue/RE screens. 

Plus, all of the nested hugh folders , with many sub directories with many files and folders did not make a perfect backup copy either by Dos or Windows,....
So, now I will buy such adapter and will use it as a flash drive, at least if nthg can be written on it, but let say it can let copy the needed files from it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Having huge Nesting folders and files does not keep you from backing up. A drive that has failed has caused it to not backup, or allow you to delete files on it, or reinstall windows. If the drive is dead, then there is no reason to get a M.2 to USB Adapter. 
If you are only running DOS commands and other data recovery commands on the SSD only, it will not affect your C: drive. BSOD's are caused by missing files on the C: drive or hardware failure.


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

spunk.funk said:


> Having huge Nesting folders and files does not keep you from backing up. A drive that has failed has caused it to not backup, or allow you to delete files on it, or reinstall windows. If the drive is dead, then there is no reason to get a M.2 to USB Adapter.
> If you are only running DOS commands and other data recovery commands on the SSD only, it will not affect your C: drive. BSOD's are caused by missing files on the C: drive or hardware failure.


 In my case, even if both the drives are totally good ,.. say C: desktop to a 6TB Seagate external Backup drive,.......( both the drives perfectly healthy ) Many a timed,. Hugh nested folders in certain GB was never a success,.....
Once backed up, and checking properties, I am missing files in 100s, smtms in thousands,..... ! Perhaps I need a perfect Dos command or Windows way,...which also verifies/compares afterwards, advise me on this, pl.

My SSD drive is dead in some sectors, and my feeling is, wherever it has data in my profiles' Desktop folders,.. they are in tact, readable, and even copy-able ( if I did not do mass backups ) 
Does command of Xcopy is working,.... In Dos , you run notepad and it becomes windows file explorer, that's also working good, only Big mass copying skips many many files,..

When you struggle with the damaged SSD in all diff ways, ( long Dos commands ) By bootable USB, DISKPART , clear attributes, wmic commands , and other Dos commands, and after applying command, it needs to reboot to take it in effect ,....and default opening is from some else ,... Say C: drive , ( even if you press F12 and assign right drive, taht should take the effects of previous command ) so , it strikes there and that's how i got Blue screens on healthy C: drives, ( Last 2TV drive also was spoiled taht way, when SSD was inserted and few things was supposed to be done on SSD ( say windows update , BIOS update,.. etc etc ) was done at 2TB - after rebooting ) 
Without having C: drive in it ( to fix the damaged D: SSD ) you can't operate windows and Dos commands and /or can 't give control to Techs via 'Quick assist'


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> In my case, even if both the drives are totally good ,.. say C: desktop to a 6TB Seagate external Backup drive,.......( both the drives perfectly healthy ) Many a timed,. Hugh nested folders in certain GB was never a success,.....
> Once backed up, and checking properties, I am missing files in 100s, smtms in thousands,..... ! Perhaps I need a perfect Dos command or Windows way,...which also verifies/compares afterwards, advise me on this, pl.



What you need, is use another means of accessing the deeply nested folders without hitting WinAPI's 259 character maximum path length. The perfect solution was given much earlier in this thread, but you seem to have *your own idea of what the solution should be*. The best solution to this problem, is to access the SSD via a Linux environment and copy what you need to a backup drive. Go back to the replies talking about using a live Linux media. You skipped the Linux live boot for fear of it forcefully installing itself on your Windows drive(s), even though* you were assured that that never happens*. If you are not even willing to follow solid advice offered here by folks who are far more knowledgable than you, I wonder why you even bother to start threads here asking for help! This isn't the first time either, as is evident here [SOLVED] - Error message at the start up of windows... and here [SOLVED] - General and Basic set up ques. and/or.... 

Zorin OS has a desktop environment just like Windows, and all you have to do is boot from its media and choose the option to *TRY* it (for the last time, this option DOES NOT force install it on your drives. It simply loads the OS in memory (RAM) and nothing is written to your drives!) then simply copy the missing stuff from the SSD to a backup drive. Do the same for the HDD that is no longer booting into Windows.



> Without having C: drive in it ( to fix the damaged D: SSD ) you can't operate windows and Dos commands and /or can 't give control to Techs via 'Quick assist'


Forget about Quick Assist or "repairing" the damaged SSD from Windows. It has already been said that you cannot repair a damaged drive using software. You ignored advice to replace the SSD two years ago and now we're back at it again. Consider yourself very lucky that you can still access data from the SSD to copy it elsewhere before trashing it. Some folks don't get that lucky. Besides, you said you have multiple clones of your drive C:, so why don't you attach one of them and get back to Windows?


----------



## rakesh15 (Jan 6, 2006)

^^

Yup. I have already burnt Zorin DVD on 4.7GB and now will find a used 160GB HDD and will make install on it. Hope, it will not write any fragment on Motherboard I relation to Linux language that may interfere for running Windows drives in future. ( My little doubt and scare,…. and I know, I am wrong )


Thx for that maximum path character link


Believe me, I follow the advices given here and make drive/follow steps procedures given thoroughly. And that trust of the Expertise is what, that makes me to come here, for solutions..


Yes, drive was had bad sectors 1.5 yrs ago, , and which were quarantined by expert and thereafter in “ Dell’s support assist of hardware check” ( I do every 5 days ) , was never caught as a bad drive, it alos worked perfectly till last moments of crash, hence I had continued, and btw, 85%+ stuff was already backed up 1.5+ months ago, so was not much to lose. A day+ ago, Last attempt of deleting partitions on it and thoroughly “ clean and/or formatting failed “ ( heled by ‘msft’ tech. guy ) and hence was convinced as a mechanical fail, so removed it totally now.


Yess,.. I have clones of lower speed of HDDs of 250gb, 500gb, 1Tb,. etc ( some I did not try/test for last 1.5+ yrs, ( lacking in win updates, too) in order to , not to disturb the finely running SSD ,unnecessarily ) and I am communicating now, via those.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

rakesh15 said:


> Yup. I have already burnt Zorin DVD on 4.7GB and* now will find a used 160GB HDD and will make install on it*. Hope, it will not write any fragment on Motherboard I relation to Linux language that may interfere for running Windows drives in future. ( My little doubt and scare,…. and I know, I am wrong )


You don't need to install Zorin onto a HDD. That's the whole point of using the *TRY *option when booting from the DVD. On Zorin's homepage, under the frequently asked questions, the first question explains this fact. Also, nothing is written to the motherboard by Zorin. You don't need that 160GB HDD, just boot from the DVD already.

I will gladly help you with attempts to repair the non-booting Windows 10 HDD that worked just fine before that "MSFT" guy took off, but only after you once and for all deal with the SSD and recover what you need from it and keep it out of this thread going forward. I will not waste any more time talking about a bad SSD. If you're not sure how to proceed, do as follows:


Detach ALL storage devices EXCEPT the SSD and the backup drive.
Boot from the Zorin DVD and choose the Try option. Let it load to the desktop.
Access the SSD and copy-paste what you need from it to the backup drive. If you need to, refer to Zorin's unofficial manual here Unofficial Manual for Zorin 15 on how to use its file manager to access drives and copy/transfer data or here How to manage your files in Zorin OS - Real Linux User
Shut down and remove the SSD and backup drive.
Attach the non-booting Windows 10 HDD and boot from Windows 10 installation media then come back for further steps.
Note: the default file manager in Zorin is called _Gnome Files_ (or simply _Files_). It has a tab labelled _Other Locations_, under which there is _Computer_, which is the equivalent of_ This PC_ in Window 10. You will find locally attached drives there (the SSD and backup drive) ready for access.


----------

